# Barking Birdeater - S Crassipes



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

just got back from my local t shop with this 1inch S Crassipes.. got a ruff care sheet but could do with some more info.. any one keep or kept this species.. ???

thanks


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

i keep mine the same as a cobalt blue seeing as there from tropical queensland. There the worst pet hole money can buy. and one of the most if not the most venomous T's available!! and i beleive get get rather large aswell seeing as they eat fulling grown rats and cain toads in the wild!


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

joy.. i love pet holes and therens noting more fab about getting a killer t  will be like feeding my snakes then when adult


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

they sound nasty :2thumb: but we have a mutt so none of those for me :bash:
need to see pics of this


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

nice spid, both slings ive had have died on me, one DOA the other went all stiff and just died, most bizzarre. as has been mentioned there one of the few aussie animals that actually eat the cane toad.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

cant realy get a pic.. its already made a system of tunnels..


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

seen my once in four months.... there well known for killing large farm dogs in oz. and i beleive theres a record of one taking a 2lb fish from a river aswell.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I heard they bite mother kangaroos, and while she is temporarily disabled from the venom, crawl into her pouch and eat the joey.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

joys..... im going to loe keeping this t .. best £2 ive ever spent


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

£2 damn you i paid £2.50 for mine lol not many people want such a "fun" T. wonder how fast they are?


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I heard they bite mother kangaroos, and while she is temporarily disabled from the venom, crawl into her pouch and eat the joey.


lol sounds like scare mongering to me.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Info i've just pulled up:

_The Whistling / Barking spider (Selenocosmia crassipes) makes a sound rather like a thumb nail rubbing across a comb. You can hear it from quite a distance away (over a meter away).

Females live up to 30 years, males up to 8 years.

They are nocturnal burrowers, typically very aggressive. They can eat some pretty amazing stuff - guinea fowl (like chickens), your usual array of invertebrates. One has been seen dragging a 2.5 pound dead fish carcass up from the river bank and across the forest floor to its burrow, where it happily feasted!

Reports about their venom are often conflicting. Some claim that they are dangerous to humans, esp. small children and sick elderly people, and can make an adult feel very unwell (vomiting).

There are substantiated reports that their venom has killed large dogs - Dobermans and German shepherds within 20 minutes of a bite (these dogs are usually the farm dogs which play with things they shouldn't).

They are found in tropical rainforests of Queensland, and as such need warm temperatures and plenty of humidity._ 
_
They grow to about palm size, light to dark brown in colour. Males are smaller in body size, but have much longer legs than the females and hence look bigger. Females are quite "sturdy"._

Sound charming.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

matto2k said:


> £2 damn you i paid £2.50 for mine lol not many people want such a "fun" T. wonder how fast they are?


I wish I had one now!


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Info i've just pulled up:
> 
> _The Whistling / Barking spider (Selenocosmia crassipes) makes a sound rather like a thumb nail rubbing across a comb. You can hear it from quite a distance away (over a meter away)._
> 
> ...


Indeed:lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd love to hear the noise they make. :mf_dribble: As long as it was behind glass. :lol2:


----------



## emilyloulou (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an AF for sale that noone seems to want, beautiful velvely dark brown spider. never has a wistle from her though. 

Lots of threat poses though, and had to practically throw her in her tank when i rehoused her lol. 

I would very much like her to be collection only but i have a horible feeling that if she eventually does sell then i will be having to dig her up, the thought makes me sweat lol


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> I wish I had one now!


virginia cheeseman £4 for a Juve,

seem to remember theres a video on youtube showing the "barking" but im not sure if that a king baboon or another _Selenocosmia Sp._ search for _rattlesnake spider._


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

well its officially made some nice holes.. but ateleast i see it every night on the prowl  cant wate till its huge and i can get some mice in there for it to munch... will be like feeding my snakes


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

its 2 holes lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

tiesto said:


> its 2 holes lol


I'll pay 100 bubbles to get bitten by it. :lol2:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

only been bitten once by a cambrige... and i plan never to be bitten by anythign again.. let alone this thing...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I raise you 500 bubbles? :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

So I think it was _S. crassipes_ that I read about r.e. speed. Someone saying how out of all the spiders they've kept over the years they're even faster than _Tapinauchenius_ (taps being spiders that apparently leave pokies in the dust).

fastest tarantula in the world? - Arachnoboards <<< found it!


----------

